# mount overhead dvd



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

im ging to mount an overhead dvd. some understanding and experience in the task will make the it quicker.could u guys tell me more?


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

The first step in overhead DVD player installation is to decide a place which you want the DVD system to be installed in.Ensure that you select a location which will enable everyone in the rear part of the car to effortlessly view the screen. You might also need to take out the dome light. The next step would be to draw up an outline of the bracket that came with the system on the headliner of the car, where you have chosen the system to be set up. Ensure that the lineation is centered from both sides of the car.


----------

